# North Korea's 'biggest' nuclear test sparks sanctions push



## Kraut783 (Sep 9, 2016)

Wonder how long the world will let this guy push the nuclear envelope....

North Korea's 'biggest' nuclear test sparks sanctions push - BBC News


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 9, 2016)

I have to laugh at China's fear of a chaotic power vacuum. With China's power in the area, worry over the US moving in is almost comical. Which is worse, a brainless leader with the stability of a BB in an empty box car, or a potential "power vacuum" ? The current N. Korean ruler, runs the country with chaos as the norm. No one knows what he will do next with his AA guns, or his weapons testing. I'm waiting for him to strap his next distrusted General to the side of a missile, and launching him down range.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 9, 2016)

China aren't having nearly as much to do with him as they used to simply because of this behaviour.


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2016)

How much money are we going to give this guy to make the problem go away?


----------



## Brill (Sep 10, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> How much money are we going to give this guy to make the problem go away?



I expect somewhere around $1.7B come late Jan.

Clinton would pursue negotiations with North Korea similar to those with Iran

Seriously though, the BIGGEST problem is when they try to fit a warhead onto a missile and TEST it.

Imagine a Fukashima-type disaster from a test gone bad.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 12, 2016)

North Korea makes rare public appeal for flood relief  - CNN.com

So it begins, first with food, and then with billions of dollars.


----------



## CrimsonWave (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a lot of buddies over there now and have already done 2 365's to the penn and will 100% most likely be back  there sooner than  later....  its always a nice fuzzy feeling knowing you have a chance to be vaporized without even getting to put up a fight... That being said It's interesting to see the false sense of safety you gain while being stationed over there.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 12, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Wonder how long the world will let this guy push the nuclear envelope....
> 
> North Korea's 'biggest' nuclear test sparks sanctions push - BBC News



Hey, that news presenter looks exactly like the Mama-San at a whorehouse we hit on Oki.


----------



## Queeg (Sep 12, 2016)

"The Great Marshal smashes through sanctions of dastardly imperialist aggressors with impunity as he leads the citizens of Best Korea to final Victory!  Freedom is mandatory!"


----------

